# How much pocket money for a 15 year old??



## nikkip75

My daughter is 15 next month and normally we just give her money when she needs it. Weekends she goes to her friends houses or into town so we give her bus fair and money for something to eat. Then through the week shes getting £1 here £2 there and its all adding up to a lot some weeks!

So we have said she can have pocket money every saturday but she has to make it last the week. If she runs out there will be nomore until the next saturday. So even if she wants to go to a friends and shes spent it all she will have to walk there and back. 

Does this sound fair?? And how much would you give? We were thinking maybe £10. This is all on top of her dinner money everyday for school which is £2.50/£3 which obviously she has to have regardless. Shes costing us a fortune at the moment and doesnt really appreciate it half the time so thinking maybe this will start to make her realise that money DOESNT gown on trees!!


----------



## 24/7

My brother is 15 and is given £10 every monday for the week. xx


----------



## faun

I got my child benfit given to me when i was about 14 so roughly £40 a month my parents also gave me £1 for every £5 i earnt myself i had a part time job washing up in a pub kitchen on saturday and sunday lunch times.


----------



## Jem88

My brother and sister both get £15 each a week & there 14 and 15, but they also sometimes save up there dinner money & take a packet lunch lol. I must admit there both spoilt.


----------



## cuteboots

Dylan is 11 and not including his lunch money or money for his afterschool activities (football etc) he gets 15 a week


----------



## Abblebubba

My sister is 15 and she gets £25 a month and thats put in her bank account, she gets bus money everyday which is £2.20 that she tends to save up LOL


----------



## Seity

None. I had a job by then. Babysitting and paper route until I turned 14 and could get a work permit at which point I got a cashier job.


----------



## blahblahblah

I was thinking £5 a week til I saw the other posts! £10 seems generous to me. What we did when I was younger, and I think was great, is to have a low basic amount, and the opportunity to do chores for extra. I did my mums ironing for years!


----------



## mummy3

we will be doing what dh got, which will be $250 a month from age 14, to go in a bank account, with any money made from summer/part time jobs. Hopefully they will be money savvy and have quite a lot of savings for uni etc, and for any dvds/trips/treats. We would give school bus/lunch money separate, and of course if financially something happens this may get cut down.:flower:


----------



## Mom23monkies

My kids wont get "pocket" money
if they are going out they can do some extra chores and earn some 
but no money to have just for the sake of having it
I am tooo mean


----------



## leafygreenmum

My teenagers have to get the bus home from school, it costs us £40 each a month. We give them £50 a month, which is to pay for the bus fare and the extra £10 is their 'pocket money'. But if they cycle, get a lift with a friend or stay in after school clubs, they can save the bus fare and keep the extra money.


----------



## joeyjo

I used to get £50 a month but that was for everything - lunches, clothes, going out etc... I almost always chose to make sandwiches instead of buying lunch. I also did A LOT of babysitting, had an evening job 2 hours a twice week making tea for bridge players & worked Saturdays in a pet shop. Before then I had a paper round too and was a mothers helper later on.

I think at that age it's a really good thing to give a larger lump sum to budget for lots of things. I also think it's a good idea to keep the amount fairly minimal to encourage earning extra. 
My pocket money eas also stopped as a punishment occassionally - which was a huge factor in making me take part time jobs!


----------



## Leanne020807

Sounds very fair, i used to get £5 a week . I would give £5 a week then extra if they help out around the house


----------



## oOKayOo

My daughter will get £10 a week once she is a teen :)


----------



## Pixxie

I never got money for doing nothing, all my chores had a price attached so if I was lazy and didn't do any of them then I wouldn't get any money! I was a good system IMO, I was in control of how much money I got xxx


----------



## tallybee

Yeah we had a low amount but did chores for extra. I had a paper round too. I think it is important to teach them how to budget, and the value of things; just giving them money as and when they need it doesn't do that. An amount needs to be decided that's fair for the week, and it has to last the week lol


----------



## mrsessex

I had a saturday job by time I was 15 and that was £25 each saturday

Parents would buy most of my clothes though still

By 16 I was working full time so all monies stopped from parents!

Was brought up to graft, graft and graft some more!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

When I was 15, I was told to get a paper round... so I had a paper round and didn't get any pocket money!!
In my eyes pocket money ought to stop around 15...


----------



## sabby52

Dan is almost 13 and he gets £10 per week but he also gets £3-£4 per day when at school. :)


----------



## Erised

I got given 5 'gulden' (bye bye poor currency, you'll be missed) a week, which roughly works out to £2.20 ... lmao! 

As for school lunches, I got given 10 gulden, so call it £5 for 'emergencies'. I had a packed lunch and drink with me every day and the £5 would usually last me the entire school year. I didn't see the need to buy snacks, sweets, food or drinks at school. 

My brother however got given the same and would spend his 'emergency money' every single day. How's that for fair eh? You'd think my parents would have tried to even it out, but nah uh.

I agree with around £10 a week, it's plenty at that age and if she wants more money she can get a job.


----------



## amie-leigh

i was staying with my gran so got given the £20 child benefit and that was to buy my lunch at school and the left overs to buy snacks or pay for buses i also could earn more by doing chores like hoovering the downstairs was £2, washing the dinner dishes for the whole week (only if i ate there) was £5


----------



## Jkelmum

Jake gets nothing as he as stopped doing his jobs ...he was getting £15 a week for washing up


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Ahh, well i was 15, 3 years ago, so not that long ago.. 

Personally, my mum said she'd do the same system, as you, because it was getting too expensive to give me money everytime i askd.. but told me to make a REASONABLE case for how much i think i needed and what i was going to get out of it, and what she'd buy... and to present it to her..

so being the teenager i was i made a silly case, then she told me to revise, then i decided i wanted to get my clothes, shampoo, lunch money and everything out of it, and i said how much things would cost, she sat down with me and we worked out how much i REALLY needed for each thing, and ended up with a much more reasonable amount and that was it, she didn't let me put things like shampoo in the trolley when we went shopping, if i wanted to spend more on certain things, i'd end up loosing out on other things..

She also said that i was EXPECTED to do certain things, as my household duty, not to get money, but because it was part of growing up and if i didn't she'd deduct money..

personally i thought it was a good system, because we agreed the amount together, we agreed what it would cover together, and i realised that if i did something wrong, or didn't do my part for the house, then my mum didn't have to do hers, and i lacked more and more by being lazy
xxxx


----------



## wishuwerehere

I was given £20 a month from about 13 till about 17. I had a paper round for some of that time, then I got a proper job at 17 so stopped getting pocket money. 
Also, I was never given money for doing chores. I just did them, my mum said that was part of being part of a family and everyone had to do their fair share :shrug:


----------



## Boothh

we got £30 a week, from about 14,

£10 for pocket money which was what we got if we had done our jobs, £10 towards our clothes cus we had to buy our own, and £10 for our dinners at school, 

my dad has a shop and a market stall too so if we wanted extra we had to work in the shop or on the stall all day if we did we got an extra £20 per day we worked,

:) 

he still gives me a tenner a week and im 21 now lol x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I got £17 a week at 15 and I used to cook for my parents once a week, keep my room clean and generally help out when needed x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I worked at a cattery on a saturday for 15 too :)


----------



## holly2234

I got what my mum had spare/felt i deserved when i was about 15. I used to cook dinner every day because i was home first and it would be on the table for her when she got home every day and help with food shopping and cleaning etc. Generally £10/£20 a week (the bus is very expensive around my area) and id have to buy phone credit too. I wasnt let out without phone credit, she always insisted that im able to call her if i needed to if i was going out. I also worked in a fish and chip shop since i was 13 and i saved that money and have worked ever since.


----------



## azile

24/7 said:


> My brother is 15 and is given £10 every monday for the week. xx

And here I am thinking that am being generous with around £8!


----------



## midori1999

My eldest son is 14 and gets given £5 to take to school with him on a Monday for the trip out they have every Thursday. (He weekly boards) He then gets a bit of money at the weekends to pop to the shops or if we go out we might buy him a new game for the PS3 or something, or some 'special' converse he wants or something. 

He doesn't do set jobs at home, but he helps a lot, including babysitting his younger brothers. He more than earns what he gets. He'd like a weekend job too, but because of where we live, that's not really possible. He does sometimes babysit for my friend/next door neighbour though and she pays him £20 for that.

He's great with money and has just saved up £70 for some new game he's asked us to put on pre-order for him. He is also very kind and often buys his brothers something if he's saved up. He's better with money than I am... :blush:


----------



## mrsraggle

I had £40 a month at that age but I had to buy my own stuff with it, so if I wanted a new top or trousers I had to use my own allowance.


----------



## PocketPound

Hello 

I have always sat my children down and talked about what chores need to be done around the house (and what chores they would like to do) - I write the chores down in a little note book so as my children know what they are suppose to do and when they are suppose to complete the chore. (I do try and make all the chores fun and ALWAYS praise them )

Some chores they do for pocket money, others are just chores they are expected to do for no money I.E making their bed, setting the dinner table ETC.

On every Friday afternoon (without fail) we sit down and go through what chores they have done and how much money they have made - I then pay them 

I hope this helps 

Thanks

pocketpound








nikkip75 said:


> My daughter is 15 next month and normally we just give her money when she needs it. Weekends she goes to her friends houses or into town so we give her bus fair and money for something to eat. Then through the week shes getting £1 here £2 there and its all adding up to a lot some weeks!
> 
> So we have said she can have pocket money every saturday but she has to make it last the week. If she runs out there will be nomore until the next saturday. So even if she wants to go to a friends and shes spent it all she will have to walk there and back.
> 
> Does this sound fair?? And how much would you give? We were thinking maybe £10. This is all on top of her dinner money everyday for school which is £2.50/£3 which obviously she has to have regardless. Shes costing us a fortune at the moment and doesnt really appreciate it half the time so thinking maybe this will start to make her realise that money DOESNT gown on trees!!


----------



## AriannasMama

I didn't have an allowance, my parents would just give me money if I was going somewhere like the movies or mall until I got a job.


----------



## Ahren

We got £5 a week if we worked for it!


----------



## subaru555

Mom23monkies said:


> My kids wont get "pocket" money
> if they are going out they can do some extra chores and earn some
> but no money to have just for the sake of having it
> I am tooo mean

I agree with this concept too. We save money regardless so if he wasn't going out I wouldn't give him it.

Up until I got a job I had to earn my pocket money and I think this is very important in establishing respect.


----------



## Chantibug

I started working at 15 on top of allowance I got for doing chores at home. I plan to do the same for my kids. Even now, my 6 year old earns allowance for helping with minor tasks at home. I think whether you can afford it or not, kids need to learn how to earn their own way to help contribute to society as they become adults. Especially now more than ever, when adults have a hard enough time finding jobs/making money, kids need to realize nothing should be handed to them. Anything not having to do with school I would not pay for without work being done.


----------



## alienbabe4321

When I was 15, me and my step-brother had set chores. I have the clothes washing, he had the vaccuuming (upstairs and down) and we both washed up dishes after the evening meals.

We each got £5 a week for doing our chores which went towards phone credit and treats for doing a good job (usually snacks for between meals as mum never bought any)

If we didn't do our main chore (clothes washing or vaccuuming), we didn't get our pocket money. Mine had the added bit of, if it isn't done then no-one had clean clothes.


----------



## morri

I had 25 Mark as pocket money , and consodering inflation etc 40 pound a month should be alright?

(we didnt get money for chores because it was seen we had to learn that it goes without saying that we help in the house hold, we rather get the allowance so we learn in time how to deal with money)


----------



## lolababes

Wow I hope my DD doesnt read this :haha::haha: She was getting £5 a week (shes 11) IF she did the dusting and vaccuming, if she didnt then no money!! She stopped doing it when we moved so no pennies. I never got anything for nothing. She gets a monthly bus pass for school @ £29.50 and £2 a day dinner money but no more. 
I would be skint if I gave her £15 or more a week :haha::haha:


----------



## nikkip75

My daughter has got herself a little job since i made this post! YAY!!

Shes stacking skittles in a local community centre for a team she plays for and shes getting £10 a week! She loves it, i said i would do it for £10 a week lol, shes only there for about 2 hours! 

She still gets a bit of pocket money from us now an then but shes not really asking for money anymore so no more arguments! :thumbup:


----------



## lucy_x

we didnt eat school lunch, dad took us everywhere/picked us up, and gran bought all our clothes and stuff whenever we wanted.
we didnt get pocket money.

i believe im very money savvy :thumbup:

Now i have my own money, its not wasted, and when amari is that age, she wont be given it either :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

i'd give about £20 a week if she did all her chores :)


----------



## camocutie2006

i never got allowance as a kid. :shrug:


----------



## Heather9603

My mom would give me around 20 bucks a week, but only if I did my chores. I had a weekly chore sheet (monday thru friday) and when I was young, it was one dollar per day I did my chores, when I was older it was like 3 or 4 bucks. If I didn't do the chore that day, no money. When I was really little (and the 5 a week) I'd usually only end up with 2 or 3 dollars :haha:


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

pocket money at 15...wow!! 
I never got pocket money at that age, I earnt oney doing jobs around the house - ironing, cleaning, washing up (me and brother took turns) and then I got £5 a week (I am only 28).
Mum and dad had to drive me to friends houses, my school was out of the area (their choice) so they had to suffer the consequence of being a taxi. 
As soon as I was 16 I was out earning and going to college. 
Used to take home £80 a week (!!!!!) being a waitress back then and that put fuel in my car for a week (79.9p litre, I remember well), paid my car insurance, got me drunk most nights and fed me at college


----------



## RiverSong

I didn't get pocket money after the age of 14 when I started work. From then on all bus fare, clothes etc came out of my earnings, which looking back wasn't much! I think I earnt £15 every fortnight. XX


----------



## Nibblenic

I got £10 a week then £30 a month which was for like clothes and other things as I used to shop alot on my own or with friends. 

That included bus fare but round here when I I was that age it was 25p a journey


----------



## GraceBx

Up until I was 17, so just over a year ago, I got £60 a month from my parents. That money had to go towards clothes, bus' and days/trips to places.


----------

